# Bill O’Reilly Reportedly Out at Fox News



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not know the facts, but O'Reilly strikes me as a man that had a very high opinion of himself (narcissistic). I will not be disappointed to see the anti-2nd amendment douche go away. Thoughts?

BREAKING - Bill O'Reilly Reportedly Out at Fox News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure if you noticed but FOX has been moving to the liberal side of things.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Possible, but money talks, big money in that show.

I heard one sponsor pulled out last week.

We shall see, Shawn can take his time slot.

I watched Megyn and Greta in their new positions, what an about face, first and last watch.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Not sure if you noticed but FOX has been moving to the liberal side of things.


So Tucker Carlson is liberal?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You got a closet queer, I mean closet liberal in Shlep Smith, well I guess they are the same anyway.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Paid well, to do the agenda as talking heads. Just like actors... No real difference.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You got a closet queer, I mean closet liberal in Shlep Smith, well I guess they are the same anyway.


 Closet liberal, he left the door wide open. He can't jump on Trump fast enough. CNN should have hire him instead of Kelly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Closet liberal, he left the door wide open. He can't jump on Trump fast enough. CNN should have hire him instead of Kelly.


Absolutely correct, but Kelly was no prize as well.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

O'Reilly was too smarmy for my taste. He can stop "looking out for the folks" now, and find a new shtick.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just announced the big O' is gone, no good by speech either.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Too many harassment charges from women.
Don't like the blowhard.
Tucker will be good there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One or two sexual harassment charges would be one thing, but there were many, and he did not dispute them, he settled with money.
Good riddance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who knows what happen . Money big money you are a target. he gone that is that he will live a comfortable life. Now how will this effect FOX news and does it become even more liberal than it has lately.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

While I was not a big O'Reilly fan, I found his show amusing on the rare occasion watched it. Nonetheless this is a fall from a high post up on the media pedestal that I did not see coming.

Always remember though, its not how you fell that people remember, but rather how you landed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dana Pierreno will do a good job. Dang she is cuter than a little speckled pup.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Dana Pierreno will do a good job. Dang she is cuter than a little speckled pup.


You are making my screen wet with your drool, but I well understand.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> O'Reilly was too smarmy for my taste. He can stop "looking out for the folks" now, and find a new shtick.


Why do you wanna be a "Pinhead?" :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I watched him a few times... he was ok...

I like hannity a lot better

Glen Beck was good alos until he went over the edge and went full "the sky is falling" 

Bill has lots of cash and will enjoy life...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hannity is a cheer leader. He dont seem very astute. O'Reilly made me mad when he said he thinks all nice folks are going to Heaven including nice Muslimes. He is some kinda back slid Catholic Altar Boy who Father Flannigin bent over the table which holds the holy water too many times.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Dana Pierreno will do a good job. Dang she is cuter than a little speckled pup.


I do not see her getting the spot permanently. She is about as exciting as dry white toast. She is bright, but has zero energy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As you might expect.....



> Leaked Email Shows George Soros' MEDIA MATTERS Orchestrated O'Reilly Smear Campaign


Leaked Email Shows George Soros' MEDIA MATTERS Orchestrated O'Reilly Smear Campaign


----------

